

Judge Orders Goldman Sachs to Pay Programmer’s Legal Bills - izelnakri
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/10/22/judge-orders-goldman-to-pay-programmers-legal-bills/

======
qohen
For context, Michael Lewis' Vanity Fair post-mortem on this case is worth
reading -- he got a bunch of Wall Street programmers to interrogate Aleynikov
to determine what a "jury" of his peers thought of his actions.

[http://www.vanityfair.com/business/2013/09/michael-lewis-
gol...](http://www.vanityfair.com/business/2013/09/michael-lewis-goldman-
sachs-programmer)

 _A month after ace programmer Sergey Aleynikov left Goldman Sachs, he was
arrested. Exactly what he’d done neither the F.B.I., which interrogated him,
nor the jury, which convicted him a year later, seemed to understand. But
Goldman had accused him of stealing computer code, and the 41-year-old father
of three was sentenced to eight years in federal prison. Investigating
Aleynikov’s case, Michael Lewis holds a second trial._

